# homemade 12" jointer



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

*This is just the thought stage*

So i'm planning on building the same jointer in Matthias Wandel's jointer plans but the only thing that im going to change, is instead of using spruce, i'm going to use maple. I can get it for almost the same price and it is a hardwood. (Any reasons not to use maple are greatly appreciated). Im also going to start with the exact same 12" delta planer that he used which i've seen multiple times on craigslist for under $100. (I am currently pursuing one). I think that I have enough skill to have a good finished project although I know that there will be lots of frustration and moments where I will want to give up. I am really looking forward to the build as well as it will push my technical thinking to the next level.

Thanks for looking and I hope to get started on in sometime in the next couple weeks.

FAIR WARNING: This project is going to take a long time and I may go weeks without working/posting on it as im only at the house/shop on weekends if even that often.

Here is a link to a video about the jointer.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

MR_Cole said:


> *This is just the thought stage*
> 
> So i'm planning on building the same jointer in Matthias Wandel's jointer plans but the only thing that im going to change, is instead of using spruce, i'm going to use maple. I can get it for almost the same price and it is a hardwood. (Any reasons not to use maple are greatly appreciated). Im also going to start with the exact same 12" delta planer that he used which i've seen multiple times on craigslist for under $100. (I am currently pursuing one). I think that I have enough skill to have a good finished project although I know that there will be lots of frustration and moments where I will want to give up. I am really looking forward to the build as well as it will push my technical thinking to the next level.
> 
> ...


Wow, should be quite the undertaking… Best of luck!


----------



## RyanHaasen (Oct 29, 2011)

MR_Cole said:


> *This is just the thought stage*
> 
> So i'm planning on building the same jointer in Matthias Wandel's jointer plans but the only thing that im going to change, is instead of using spruce, i'm going to use maple. I can get it for almost the same price and it is a hardwood. (Any reasons not to use maple are greatly appreciated). Im also going to start with the exact same 12" delta planer that he used which i've seen multiple times on craigslist for under $100. (I am currently pursuing one). I think that I have enough skill to have a good finished project although I know that there will be lots of frustration and moments where I will want to give up. I am really looking forward to the build as well as it will push my technical thinking to the next level.
> 
> ...


Good luck! I'll be keeping an eye on this series.


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

MR_Cole said:


> *This is just the thought stage*
> 
> So i'm planning on building the same jointer in Matthias Wandel's jointer plans but the only thing that im going to change, is instead of using spruce, i'm going to use maple. I can get it for almost the same price and it is a hardwood. (Any reasons not to use maple are greatly appreciated). Im also going to start with the exact same 12" delta planer that he used which i've seen multiple times on craigslist for under $100. (I am currently pursuing one). I think that I have enough skill to have a good finished project although I know that there will be lots of frustration and moments where I will want to give up. I am really looking forward to the build as well as it will push my technical thinking to the next level.
> 
> ...


good luck. quite an ambitious project. especially since it will give you such a large 12" capacity.
if it were me, that would take way more time and money than tojust go buy a 8" jointer.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

MR_Cole said:


> *This is just the thought stage*
> 
> So i'm planning on building the same jointer in Matthias Wandel's jointer plans but the only thing that im going to change, is instead of using spruce, i'm going to use maple. I can get it for almost the same price and it is a hardwood. (Any reasons not to use maple are greatly appreciated). Im also going to start with the exact same 12" delta planer that he used which i've seen multiple times on craigslist for under $100. (I am currently pursuing one). I think that I have enough skill to have a good finished project although I know that there will be lots of frustration and moments where I will want to give up. I am really looking forward to the build as well as it will push my technical thinking to the next level.
> 
> ...


Well I have very good step by step plans and diagrams and outlines of what to trace so i should be able to do it. I talked to Matthias and he said it cost him around $150 not including the disassembled planer and while using scraps for all the hardwood pieces


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

MR_Cole said:


> *This is just the thought stage*
> 
> So i'm planning on building the same jointer in Matthias Wandel's jointer plans but the only thing that im going to change, is instead of using spruce, i'm going to use maple. I can get it for almost the same price and it is a hardwood. (Any reasons not to use maple are greatly appreciated). Im also going to start with the exact same 12" delta planer that he used which i've seen multiple times on craigslist for under $100. (I am currently pursuing one). I think that I have enough skill to have a good finished project although I know that there will be lots of frustration and moments where I will want to give up. I am really looking forward to the build as well as it will push my technical thinking to the next level.
> 
> ...


I originally gave myself a $400 budget to buy a jointer so i will use that to make one.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

MR_Cole said:


> *This is just the thought stage*
> 
> So i'm planning on building the same jointer in Matthias Wandel's jointer plans but the only thing that im going to change, is instead of using spruce, i'm going to use maple. I can get it for almost the same price and it is a hardwood. (Any reasons not to use maple are greatly appreciated). Im also going to start with the exact same 12" delta planer that he used which i've seen multiple times on craigslist for under $100. (I am currently pursuing one). I think that I have enough skill to have a good finished project although I know that there will be lots of frustration and moments where I will want to give up. I am really looking forward to the build as well as it will push my technical thinking to the next level.
> 
> ...


and here I thought I was doing a big deal restoring an old one. Its sounds like fun and frustrating all at the same time.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

*Sides done, cutter head mounted, and motor mounted. (only sketchup, pics next weekend, sorry!)*

So I'l start this off by saying that I was planing on taking pictures and only remembered once we had left the house/shop for the weekend that I had forgotten.

So anyway, I cut the sides with my band saw and jig saw. They came out pretty well. I realized after holding the belt up to the side that it was way to long, so instead of putting the motor inside the body, I put it on the bottom.










I also got the parallelogram mechanism mostly put together and installed into the body.










I made the cutter head mount from baltic birch plywood and mounted it to the top:


----------



## RobertT (Oct 14, 2010)

MR_Cole said:


> *Sides done, cutter head mounted, and motor mounted. (only sketchup, pics next weekend, sorry!)*
> 
> So I'l start this off by saying that I was planing on taking pictures and only remembered once we had left the house/shop for the weekend that I had forgotten.
> 
> ...


Tuning in. I have thought about this project since seeing it on woodgears.ca. My thought was why not make the tables semi permanent and cut out the parallelogram mechanism. I dont think I have moved my infeed table since the first time I used my 6 inch jointer.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

MR_Cole said:


> *Sides done, cutter head mounted, and motor mounted. (only sketchup, pics next weekend, sorry!)*
> 
> So I'l start this off by saying that I was planing on taking pictures and only remembered once we had left the house/shop for the weekend that I had forgotten.
> 
> ...


Im just doing it to have the option. it will still be very solid


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

*Running for the first time! And with some pics!*

You may have seen my last posts with the sketchups. i got the sides cut, the parallelogram mechanism working, and the motor mounted. i had to use a different mounting system then in the plans because the belt i got was way to long. i ended up mounting the motor to the underside so i also had to have a different tensioning system which actually worked out quite well. I have no patience so i needed to see the thing run! it ran way smoother then i ever thought it would with almost no overall vibration For some reason (i think because i used a polyurethane belt) im getting almost no belt vibration.

The jointer running! (as you can see there is almost no vibration in the belt)









Bearing mounts:









Parallelogram:









Motor mount: (not so clear) the motor is mounted on a pivoting metal shaft that came in the planer. I banged a nut into the wood and threaded a bolt through that pushes against the motor. i need to make a hand wheel.


----------



## markswoodcraft (Aug 5, 2012)

MR_Cole said:


> *Running for the first time! And with some pics!*
> 
> You may have seen my last posts with the sketchups. i got the sides cut, the parallelogram mechanism working, and the motor mounted. i had to use a different mounting system then in the plans because the belt i got was way to long. i ended up mounting the motor to the underside so i also had to have a different tensioning system which actually worked out quite well. I have no patience so i needed to see the thing run! it ran way smoother then i ever thought it would with almost no overall vibration For some reason (i think because i used a polyurethane belt) im getting almost no belt vibration.
> 
> ...


cant wait to see the table and fence on it!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

MR_Cole said:


> *Running for the first time! And with some pics!*
> 
> You may have seen my last posts with the sketchups. i got the sides cut, the parallelogram mechanism working, and the motor mounted. i had to use a different mounting system then in the plans because the belt i got was way to long. i ended up mounting the motor to the underside so i also had to have a different tensioning system which actually worked out quite well. I have no patience so i needed to see the thing run! it ran way smoother then i ever thought it would with almost no overall vibration For some reason (i think because i used a polyurethane belt) im getting almost no belt vibration.
> 
> ...


Wow what an ambitious project ,very cool


----------



## dub560 (Jun 4, 2010)

MR_Cole said:


> *Running for the first time! And with some pics!*
> 
> You may have seen my last posts with the sketchups. i got the sides cut, the parallelogram mechanism working, and the motor mounted. i had to use a different mounting system then in the plans because the belt i got was way to long. i ended up mounting the motor to the underside so i also had to have a different tensioning system which actually worked out quite well. I have no patience so i needed to see the thing run! it ran way smoother then i ever thought it would with almost no overall vibration For some reason (i think because i used a polyurethane belt) im getting almost no belt vibration.
> 
> ...


Incredible amount of work you've done so far


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

MR_Cole said:


> *Running for the first time! And with some pics!*
> 
> You may have seen my last posts with the sketchups. i got the sides cut, the parallelogram mechanism working, and the motor mounted. i had to use a different mounting system then in the plans because the belt i got was way to long. i ended up mounting the motor to the underside so i also had to have a different tensioning system which actually worked out quite well. I have no patience so i needed to see the thing run! it ran way smoother then i ever thought it would with almost no overall vibration For some reason (i think because i used a polyurethane belt) im getting almost no belt vibration.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! The next step is to get the bottom and ends installed and then i will get to the tables


----------



## wunderaa (May 15, 2012)

MR_Cole said:


> *Running for the first time! And with some pics!*
> 
> You may have seen my last posts with the sketchups. i got the sides cut, the parallelogram mechanism working, and the motor mounted. i had to use a different mounting system then in the plans because the belt i got was way to long. i ended up mounting the motor to the underside so i also had to have a different tensioning system which actually worked out quite well. I have no patience so i needed to see the thing run! it ran way smoother then i ever thought it would with almost no overall vibration For some reason (i think because i used a polyurethane belt) im getting almost no belt vibration.
> 
> ...


Any new progress??


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

MR_Cole said:


> *Running for the first time! And with some pics!*
> 
> You may have seen my last posts with the sketchups. i got the sides cut, the parallelogram mechanism working, and the motor mounted. i had to use a different mounting system then in the plans because the belt i got was way to long. i ended up mounting the motor to the underside so i also had to have a different tensioning system which actually worked out quite well. I have no patience so i needed to see the thing run! it ran way smoother then i ever thought it would with almost no overall vibration For some reason (i think because i used a polyurethane belt) im getting almost no belt vibration.
> 
> ...


I see the finished jointer in your shop pics, how's it working? I also see you didn't go with solid maple.


----------



## TheOtherMrRogers (Jun 5, 2012)

MR_Cole said:


> *Running for the first time! And with some pics!*
> 
> You may have seen my last posts with the sketchups. i got the sides cut, the parallelogram mechanism working, and the motor mounted. i had to use a different mounting system then in the plans because the belt i got was way to long. i ended up mounting the motor to the underside so i also had to have a different tensioning system which actually worked out quite well. I have no patience so i needed to see the thing run! it ran way smoother then i ever thought it would with almost no overall vibration For some reason (i think because i used a polyurethane belt) im getting almost no belt vibration.
> 
> ...


Great work. I've been thinking about this project for a while. Where did you get your belt?


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

MR_Cole said:


> *Running for the first time! And with some pics!*
> 
> You may have seen my last posts with the sketchups. i got the sides cut, the parallelogram mechanism working, and the motor mounted. i had to use a different mounting system then in the plans because the belt i got was way to long. i ended up mounting the motor to the underside so i also had to have a different tensioning system which actually worked out quite well. I have no patience so i needed to see the thing run! it ran way smoother then i ever thought it would with almost no overall vibration For some reason (i think because i used a polyurethane belt) im getting almost no belt vibration.
> 
> ...





> Great work. I ve been thinking about this project for a while. Where did you get your belt?
> 
> - TheOtherMrRogers


I noticed that my Sawstop contractor saw had the exact belt that I needed. I called up sawstop, And the guy was so interested in the jointer that he traded me a free belt for some pictures!


----------

